# Trying to stop anyone paying for medicals - can you help please



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

HI 

I have already paid for my medical as I am sure many of you have however I think that they should be covered by the NHS as they are a medical necessity for our journey to parenthood. 

I wrote to my MP stating the above and my MP is raising it with the relevant departments. Then when chatting on a thread I had a realization if lots of people write to their MP asking for this it is more likely to happen. So whether you have already had yours or not could you spare 10 minutes to contact your MP and raise this issue. My MP had a website you could contact them through so I didn't need to even actually write to them on paper. 

Please help and hopefully we will be responsible for a change. x x


----------



## Thandie1973 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi 
Adopters are not required to pay for medicals unless they are adopting from overseas. GPs have a claim form they use to claim back for the medical. Try contacting your PCT and see if they will refund you. Saying this some GP are problematic, they are not happy with the fees set by the BMA. Just to say i am only saying this from my professional experience.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Great idea DIY Diva.  I was told we will have to pay by LA, but when I called the GP's surgery the woman who arranges them says we don't. I don't know if the new system is making people pay now. I will see what happens when I and dh go, but will fight to say we shouldn't have to.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

The GP said we didn't need to pay as they will claim the funds back from the LA. However I told them we were adopting through a VA and that we did in fact have to pay. It was around £75 each and we considered that pretty good as I know many others who have played a lot more. GPs can basically charge what they want, there is no standard fee


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our LA paid for our medicals as the way they see it is that they asked us to get them so they foot the bill. Its a shame not all las are doing this


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting that there is such variation - I had to pay for my medical for a LA adoption.

Kiz  xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We paid too, through our LA, and GPs really can charge what they want.  One couple in our prep groups were quoted around £250 each!  They moved GP practice.  And yes, given the government is crying out for adopters, covering the cost of the medical would seem to be a reasonable request.  We adopted siblings, but they were placed separately, quite close together, so we had to get approved twice in relatively quick succession.  We ended up paying our £300 in total for two medicals each in the space of 12 months.


----------



## Caledonia (Sep 4, 2013)

I read about this on the Adoption UK forums and was pretty shocked it was not covered - it seems madness! I think it is a good idea to raise with MP's DIY Diva - why not!  

I will check out how easy my MP is to contact - I have just moved and ashamed to say I don't even know who it is now! xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

To help you find your local MP, use this website... http://www.writetothem.com/ and enter your postcode. You can then use the online form provided to contact them.


----------



## Caledonia (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have to pay for mine either, I was told today that the LA covers it.  I wonder why some LAs cover it and some don't.


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi 

We have to pay for ours, we were quoted £120 each but I paid £75.80 for mine as they booked me in for a 10 minute appointment!! My DH has his today, so will be interesting to see how much he gets charged...

I agree it should be free for all....

Ali


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi All, 

Thank you for all the responses. I have had a letter today from Edward Timpson MP Under Secretary of State for Children and Families. Basically telling me that some aspects of the adoption process are dictated by central government and others are decided at a local level. Who pays for medicals is an issue that is decided at a local level - Erm I already know that thanks Edward I have researched the adoption process in some depth   . 

So I am going to write back to Edward Timpson direct asking him to answer the request I made with an explanation. I said I felt that they should be covered by the NHS as it is the health care we require in order to become parents. We shall see if I get an answer with letter 2. On a positive my MP has also sent a letter saying this is the response they have been given contact them if I need further support which is nice. 

Wish me luck ladies x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Go DIY   And of course, masses of luck


----------



## Caledonia (Sep 4, 2013)

Good Luck DIY Dive, at the end of the day it is surely central government allowing the local authorities to make up their own rules - so they can change that!

I need to find out what the situation is in Scotland I guess - it may well be different but then my MP is still in Westminster too


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Caledonia, you might not have to pay. I don't pay for fine and I know others in Scotland who haven't paid either.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We didn't pay for ours but surely it should be a level playing field either all adopters not paying or paying. Never occurred to me others were having to pay for theirs, seems wrong somehow. Good luck!


----------



## Caledonia (Sep 4, 2013)

It does seem unfair that LA or regions have different policies!


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Just received the medical forms and it says we will have to pay!   When I rung the GP they said we didn't, so I'm going to see what happens. I think it's very important that no one should have to pay for this.

I didn't realise the medical was so detailed!    Did anyone fill out their section before seeing their GP or did you do it whilst at your GP's?  I'm concerned that my scan to check for tubal problems will go against me. I had that in February, but only because The NHS took so long to get me an appointment!  The NHS in fact has taken ages for everything & lost my notes several times, which caused a delay in going for adoption.   I'm going to say this to LA if it causes a problem. Did anyone else have these problems?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Our SW said fill in your section before going or the Dr gets annoyed with you.  I was worried about lots but it was fine. Warning though it involves a breast exam I was so glad someone on here warned me x  x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up about the breast exam. Does it involve a smear test as well?


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

The things we have to do!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thankfully not Starmaker   but I was so glad I knew in advance. Some people's Dr's skip it because they feel uncomfortable / see it as a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Did anyone's GP fill out the GP's sections in front of them?  I'd really like to know what he's going to write there and then, so that I can discuss it with him first. There's some things on there that he may not know and I'm really worried that as circumstances have changed, he won't have all the facts. 

I've also got a sealed envelope to give to him, which I think just explains what he needs to do.  Did anyone else have that?
Also how long did people's medical take? I've been told I've got to see the nurse and my GP. I was also told I'd be given a copy of the medical, so am I right in thinking that the GP gives that to you on the day?

I'm getting anxious already!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ours did it there and then infront of us and then asked me did I want to post it or should they. I said I would because I wanted to send it recorded delivery did not want to have to do it again   . He was very open and showed us everything / discussed everything with us. We were just given the forms and the address to post them back to that was it. 

It will be fine I had mental health referral, antidepressants for a couple of months, counselling on mine and GP didn't bat an eye lid and described my current mental state as excellent. Most things you're worrying about are probably very everyday to a GP. I was so worried about mine x x x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah DIY Diva you'd made me feel better.  Thank you. 

I've read quite a few times where SW's have refused people because of issues in their past. However, I think seeking help is a good sign and a sign of strength not weakness. I think the negative views on seeking help puts people off adoption. I also wonder what they'd say to adopted people who wanted to adopt themselves. Surely many of them would have sought support at some point in their lives and it'd be awful if they were turned away.

I really hope my GP is like yours. I've had lots of problems with them with my infertility, so I hope he gives me the break that I deserve.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

DIY Diva said:


> Thankfully not Starmaker


Phew!


----------

